# Crocodile stitch booties (ladies)



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

These are too cute! http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Crocodile-Stitch-Boots-Adult-Sizes/8267


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oohh, if I make it in brown, it'll be like pine cones  

what I want to try is blue with different color scales (maybe varigated yarn), then it will be like the "rainbow fish" books.

thank you


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Those are so cute. I will be buying this pattern. I have a few people in mind for these including me...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. Those are really pretty.
Thinking of knitting the foot and crocheting the rest.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea Ingried...but you know if you do ..you will have to share with your KP sisters LOL j/k...
Do post pictures when done...



Ingried said:


> Thank you. Those are really pretty.
> Thinking of knitting the foot and crocheting the rest.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Great idea Ingried...but you know if you do ..you will have to share with your KP sisters LOL j/k...
> Do post pictures when done...
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I am going to knit socks in whatever pattern comes to mind and then from the top down crochet the Gator pattern.
I find crochet Socks much to rough on the feet.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> These are too cute! http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Crocodile-Stitch-Boots-Adult-Sizes/8267


I cannot resisted and bought the pattern. Is there an easy way to size down this pattern to fit kids feet ? Maby my little Spiderman-oholic would like a Dragon figure for a change. Any suggestion ?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

These are really cute, think I might buy the pattern. My DIL would like these.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so glad everyone likes this pattern. I haven't worked it but have done the crocodile stitch before. I would like to purchase it as well. It's on my wish list, but I may crochet just the top and knit the bottom. Check out the desert boots pattern it may work for that. There is also a crochet bootie that was posted recentlly that looks very similar on the bottom, I thought might work, for any one who can't afford the pattern. I can't remember the name, of the boot pattern, but they were gray and had a row of color running through the ankle.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Question....I bought this pattern, but my computer won't open it. I'm on a MacBook Pro. Can anyone help? Never had this before.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok...answered my own question. The website had advice and it was that my Adobe reader had to be updated to the newest version.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous


----------



## sandiblue (Sep 17, 2012)

If anybody would like to share this pattern with me I would be so grateful, can not afford it on fixed income and would like to make as christmas gifts. Thank you.


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Same here ! !


----------

